# New black belt in BJJ



## kosho (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say GREAT JOB  to my buddy in K.Y. who passed his BJJ Black Belt test on 11/04/06.  12 years with the gracies. Nice job Allen m.
( mango)


----------



## Ybot (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool.  A Black Belt in BJJ is a hugh accomplishment.  I hope to be there one day too.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 8, 2006)

well done!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a bb in traditional jiujitsu and just started bjj this year.  A black belt in BJJ still means a lot(unlike other arts these days) especially if it is under a Gracie!

Awesome


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 10, 2006)

kosho said:


> Just wanted to say GREAT JOB to my buddy in K.Y. who passed his BJJ Black Belt test on 11/04/06. 12 years with the gracies. Nice job Allen m.
> ( mango)


 
Nice! Grats to your friend. Tell em to come to Saginaw, MI to do a seminar. We would love to have his experience up here


----------



## Shogun (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, nice. Allan got his BB from Professor Sauer right?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2006)

That is a great job, tell your friend congrats from me


----------



## zDom (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats! A worthy accomplishment to be proud of indeed.


----------

